# Mrs Hooch's camera strikes again!!!



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What!!!!!!!!!! You had the nerve top post this while I was online. You just wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you guys knew how hard it was to go to sleep you would know it is work. ROFL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think you look very comfy Hooch. And the dogs look very relaxed sleeping with you.

It sounds like someone is in trouble.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww... how cute, thanks Cindy, love the picture.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> It sounds like someone is in trouble.


Just don;t report me whn we show up down there next week and she ain't looking so good.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Hooch, Roxy wants to know if she can come snuggle with you? if she can, she also wants a Varsity dog, plain.  Denise


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

daddysgirl said:


> Hooch, Roxy wants to know if she can come snuggle with you? if she can, she also wants a Varsity dog, plain.  Denise


I can take care of both of those for her.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Verrrrrrrrrry hard at work, I see <wink> Thanks for the evidence Mrs Hooch! <LOL>


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like the perfect way to take a nap. I think you are the peanut butter in a golden sandwich.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That looks like the perfect way to take a nap. I think you are the peanut butter in a golden sandwich.


There is usually four up there since the pupper has learned to jump there. Usually the big dogs run him off though as he takes too long to get still.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I can take care of both of those for her.


 
Hooch, Roxy wants to know how long it would take her to get to you. p.s. she hates the tunnel in Alabama. Roxanne says "if i dont have to go thru that tunnel i'll bring Hooch a tray of my dads lasanga" Denise


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I LOVE THAT PICTURE. I still can't believe how great you look for all you have been thru. Just amazes me. It has to the love of family and friends and prayers--not t mention some golden fur kids.!

PS At one time the were so many candles burning for you I was scared our computers were going to catch on fie!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww that is just too sweet. They just love their daddy and it shows.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

daddysgirl said:


> Hooch, Roxy wants to know how long it would take her to get to you. p.s. she hates the tunnel in Alabama. Roxanne says "if i dont have to go thru that tunnel i'll bring Hooch a tray of my dads lagsana" Denise


She just comes straight up 75 and I will meet her in Macon and then on to the Varsity and home for a nap.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> I LOVE THAT PICTURE. I still can't believe how great you look for all you have been thru. Just amazes me. It has to the love of family and friends and prayers--not t mention some golden fur kids.!
> 
> PS At one time the were so many candles burning for you I was scared our computers were going to catch on fie!


Thanks 3G's we have definitely felt them. My mother still remarks how fat I look in pictures to have lost 40 lbs. She isn;t the perfect mother to say the least. ROFL


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Uh . . . looks like pretty good medicine to me, and great company to boot! Glad your crew is taking good care of you, Hooch!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

you all look comfy to me!! thanks for sharing your day mrs. hooch!! 

Debbie & mason


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Looks to me like Hooch is just giving those puppies an important job to do - watch over The Hooch while he gets some shut eye. Unfortunately, they nodded off on the job hence their failure to chase off Mrs. Hooch and her camera!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Unfortunately, they nodded off on the job hence their failure to chase off Mrs. Hooch and her camera!


Something we will have to be working on definitely.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I could cope with a job like that Hooch, looks like the Golden family are just taking care of you


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Now see even Hooch has the Goldens trained to help him at work. I bet they enjoy that kind of work.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lucky goldens to go to work with Hootch!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great picture! The puppers sure look comfy-and so does Hooch!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

hooch, they were trying to hide you from mrs hooch's camera! LOL...great pic!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

He-he! Snuggly!Injoy!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mrs. Hooch, you're doing terrific with the new camera - Mr. Hooch, keep up the good work.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

AWWW !
SO WELL BEHAVED WHEN YOU'RE ASLEEP !
YOU DON'T SNOOOORE DO YOU ?
LOL


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Good camera work Cindy!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like Hooch has a couple of really good assistants there! It's so hard to find good help these days! Thanks for the pic Cindy! Hooch...you look great!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

AWESOME pic!!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks you have 'round the clock beautiful blond nurses  ....and remember, the camera adds 10 lbs!!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks to me like a wonderful sight to see! So much better than being stuck in the hospital without those beautiful furkids! Mrs. Hooch, I hope you're getting some of that golden love too!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't think the Hooch family are going to agree on who's mad at who!
LOL
Now I see why Hooch is sleeping all the time...and spends his life on GRF!! ROFL...hehe.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks to me like the Mai Tai's kicked in!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You have better nurses at home than at the hospital.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Great picture! Glad to see you are resting up. No better medicine than take two goldens and have a nap!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW !!! I had to come see for myself after I heard that there were pictures of Hooch sleeping with the nurses !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL. Those are some really beautiful "nurses" you have there.... but, actually, I think they're therapists. I know mine are the best medicine ( and therapy) there is. Enjoy your siesta amigo.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Somebody has to make sure that the dogs get their sleep


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

What a great photo and that's funny about sleeping with the nurses  Hooch and pups sure do look comfy and cozy! Hope you'll keep posting pics for us Mrs. Hooch and we need some of you too 


Tiffany


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

TiffanyK said:


> What a great photo and that's funny about sleeping with the nurses  Hooch and pups sure do look comfy and cozy! Hope you'll keep posting pics for us Mrs. Hooch and we need some of you too
> 
> 
> Tiffany


Ha!!!! If I grab the camera she goes ad locks herselfin the bathroom.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Looks to me like the Mai Tai's kicked in!!!!!


Mai Tai's and sleeping with nurses would have been a good weekend back in the day. Now it is Diet Coke and dogs. Where did my life take a wrong turn? ROFL


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, did I miss alot! Great to see the pics. Me thinks you are up most of the night and then sleep during the day by the way you post. Maybe it's the heat. If my life has to go awry it would be with the dogs.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> Wow, did I miss alot! Great to see the pics. Me thinks you are up most of the night and then sleep during the day by the way you post. Maybe it's the heat. If my life has to go awry it would be with the dogs.


Pretty good guess there. Usually I am up posting late but the really good black and white movies come on after midnight. I am just getting up and getting my day started now. You have to get a little sleep in there somewhere. LOL


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

looks like the perfect way to work to me


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey there Hoochmeister....it's hard to say who looks more comfy...you or the doggies....what a great pic..Mrs Hooch we need to see you in some...don't stay behind the scenes!!!!! Looks like a great way to spend the day...a good nap and 2 blondes crawling on you..LOL You look great!!!! Can't wait to see more pics of everyone there!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Soooo, THAT'S why she got a new camera LOL..... Thanks Mrs. now we can see what he looks like! :dblthumb2


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> Ha!!!! If I grab the camera she goes ad locks herselfin the bathroom.


 
Sounds like a woman after my own heart! Great work Mrs H

Margaret


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Mai Tai's and sleeping with nurses would have been a good weekend back in the day. Now it is Diet Coke and dogs. Where did my life take a wrong turn? ROFL


Diet Coke and dogs.... my two favorite things in the world!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I was at work yeterday when i took a sneak look at the site and this made me laugh i thought of my Ray with our two and i was not thinking was i was doing and made a big mistake so well done Hooch i had to stay on to correct what i had done wrong.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ahhh, a Golden Hoochie Nap.....

Hmmmm...looks vaguely familiar for some reason


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

good to see an update and the puppers! Glad to hear your upbeat spirit, Hooch! Tell Cindy to keep up the good work! 

(I'll have to get busy this weekend to post some more Molly pics...)


----------

